# The Game "Try to relate smth back to Middle-Earth"



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 27, 2022)

Why don't we play this game? Well, probably, it's possible to relate smth back not only to LOTR but to any of Tolkien's books. 
I'll start. 
Breakfast 
No, too easy.
Lunch


----------



## Beytran70 (May 27, 2022)

That name anything meme is sort of like the great lore knowledge of Gandalf the Grey who once knew the opening words to every secret door except the Door of Durin.

Popcorn.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 27, 2022)

I'll name something...

_Over 99% of an atom is empty space. Less than 1% of it is the nucleus, where most of the mass is contained within. What am I referring to?_

(Hint: It's more Silmarillion-related.)


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 27, 2022)

Beytran70 said:


> Popcorn


Corn grows in the field in the Shire. 



𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Over 99% of an atom is empty space. Less than 1% of it is the nucleus, where most of the mass is contained within. What am I referring to?


H2O = Ulmo


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 27, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> H2O = Ulmo


How does an atom being empty space relate to H2O? I am gravely bewildered...


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 27, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> How does an atom being empty space relate to H2O? I am gravely bewildered...


At least I tried.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 27, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> At least I tried.


Well, try again. I'll give you as many chances as I want, because I'm just so generous, thanks to my "gentle heart", as Varda puts it.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 27, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Well, try again. I'll give you as many chances as I want, because I'm just so generous, thanks to my "gentle heart", as Varda puts it.


Mmm... An atom being empty space... The planetary model of an atom... Space + planets... Universe... Stars + The Silmarillion... Varda
Is the answer Varda?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 27, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Mmm... An atom being empty space... The planetary model of an atom... Space + planets... Universe... Stars + The Silmarillion... Varda
> Is the answer Varda?


No, if I had said the Solar System and the Sun making up 99.6% of its mass, you would have possibly been right. But the answer is beyond that. No more of it shall I tell you at this moment.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 27, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> No


I don't know then. Maybe somebody else can guess.


𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> if I had said the Solar System and the Sun making up 99.6% of its mass, you would have possibly been right.


I've always associated microcosm with macrocosm.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 27, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I don't know then. Maybe somebody else can guess.


Hmm...giving up so swiftly? How unfortunate...


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 27, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Hmm...giving up so swiftly? How unfortunate...


Well, I don't know at the moment. Maybe I'll come up with new ideas later.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 27, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Well, I don't know at the moment. Maybe I'll come up with new ideas later.


I did give you a clue through the word "beyond", perhaps...


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 27, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> I did give you a clue through the word "beyond", perhaps...


Are you speaking about Morgoth's banishment into nothingness?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 30, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Are you speaking about Morgoth's banishment into nothingness?


Yes! You got it, congratulations! 

_Melkor is the nucleus, and the empty space is the Void..._


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 30, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> View attachment 13447
> Why don't we play this game? Well, probably, it's possible to relate smth back not only to LOTR but to any of Tolkien's books.
> I'll start.
> Breakfast
> ...


Lunch is a meal that follows breakfast, breakfast is something a hobbit loves, and hobbits are part of LotR. Did I do it?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 30, 2022)

I have another:

_Sirius A._


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 30, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Lunch is a meal that follows breakfast, breakfast is something a hobbit loves, and hobbits are part of LotR. Did I do it?


Yup. Great!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Lómelindë Lindórië said:


> I have another:
> 
> _Sirius A._



Hmm.... Mayhaps you speak that Aulë stands as one of the Valar, and he is serious, (though it is not spelled this way)

Or could it be, that you speak of Sirius, the brightest Star in the Heavens of present-day Middle-Earth, and you speak then of A, referencing the Music of Ainulindale, where first sung each of the Valar, and great among the Valier of these, Varda; Kindler of the Stars?

(Might be a stretch... But it DOES relate.)


----------

